# GRACENOTE



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

On Sat Nav versions, is there a way to update the Gracenote CD track recognition?

I have just starting loading CDs on the Music Box and quite of few of my recent CDs are not recognised and I don't particularly want to spend ages manual entering// thanks


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

See here, kudos to Supraman:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125611-fun-phones.html


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks very much this will save me loads of time. Just tried it, "piece of cake" Much appreciated.......Gordon


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone found how to update Gracenote on non Sat Nav cars yet ?
There must be a way of loading the update onto a CD or similar ?


----------



## joe35 (Mar 16, 2010)

sorry to be a bit thick, but this gracenote thingy....is this why when i put music on the music box the track names etc dont come up just the date / time they were downloaded onto it making it hard to find the music you want to listen to ? !

joe


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, Gracenote is the recognition software in the Music box.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Gordon R said:


> On Sat Nav versions, is there a way to update the Gracenote CD track recognition?
> 
> I have just starting loading CDs on the Music Box and quite of few of my recent CDs are not recognised and I don't particularly want to spend ages manual entering// thanks


If I had a Sat Nav version, I'd just use my iPhone/Pod for music.
Worth buying one just for in-car use if you don't already have one.

Even the album artwork comes up on the screen, which is very cool.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> If I had a Sat Nav version, I'd just use my iPhone/Pod for music.
> Worth buying one just for in-car use if you don't already have one.
> 
> Even the album artwork comes up on the screen, which is very cool.


The mounting of the USB socket in the centre armrest thingy isn't terribly helpful though when getting in and out of the car and wanting to take your phone with you. It would have been better if there had been an additional USB socket as part of the stereo fascia so that it could be easily integrated with a dashboard mount or if you could buy a dedicated USB/iPhone converter for rapid docking of the iPhone in the car. I have a snake of cable which often gets trapped in the lid of the centre console.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> The mounting of the USB socket in the centre armrest thingy isn't terribly helpful though when getting in and out of the car and wanting to take your phone with you. It would have been better if there had been an additional USB socket as part of the stereo fascia so that it could be easily integrated with a dashboard mount or if you could buy a dedicated USB/iPhone converter for rapid docking of the iPhone in the car. I have a snake of cable which often gets trapped in the lid of the centre console.


If I had satnav I'd use the brodit mount to put my ipod/iphone to the left of the gearstick, then run an ipod cable to the usb socket.

If there are enough folks interested I can always do a step-by-step guide to removing the trim so that you can have your iphone mounted where I have mine.

Just add your names below if you want me to..


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> The mounting of the USB socket in the centre armrest thingy isn't terribly helpful though when getting in and out of the car and wanting to take your phone with you. It would have been better if there had been an additional USB socket as part of the stereo fascia so that it could be easily integrated with a dashboard mount or if you could buy a dedicated USB/iPhone converter for rapid docking of the iPhone in the car. I have a snake of cable which often gets trapped in the lid of the centre console.


Huh ? I use the USB socket for my memory stick, give the same functionality. The iPhone has Bluetooth - when you pair with the car does it not give you the ability to control the device for music playback via bluetooth ? - I have a old (Circa 1-2 yrs old) samsung music player for the gym and that works brilliantly - also my HTC desire does the same. Not a cable in sight.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Huh ? I use the USB socket for my memory stick, give the same functionality. The iPhone has Bluetooth - when you pair with the car does it not give you the ability to control the device for music playback via bluetooth ? - I have a old (Circa 1-2 yrs old) samsung music player for the gym and that works brilliantly - also my HTC desire does the same. Not a cable in sight.


I don't think the iPhone works with Audio over Bluetooth I always get a "no device attached" message when I try to select it as a source. I think anyway that the iPhone only offers mono sound over Bluetooth.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> If I had satnav I'd use the brodit mount to put my ipod/iphone to the left of the gearstick, then run an ipod cable to the usb socket.
> 
> If there are enough folks interested I can always do a step-by-step guide to removing the trim so that you can have your iphone mounted where I have mine.
> 
> Just add your names below if you want me to..


I might be interested although I think the ideal solution for me would be a mini docking station without metres of cable in the centre armrest, since I don't really need to see the phone as I control it via the MFD. I would just like it to dock and undock more easily than I can right now. Maybe I need to go and browse the Apple store to see what they have.


----------



## j999 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,
A relatively easy way to update Gracenote information for albums not recognised by your current GTR's system is as follows:
Download the album data to a USB device for those tracks not recognised.
This file is titled: export.dat
Using a PC download a file called: titleinfosearch_navi.exe, you'll find it with Google.
Run the file/program and feed it the export.dat file.
Save the resulting import.dat file to your USB device.
Back to the car and run the update from USB option.
Sorted.
Hope this helps.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I wonder if that can be burned to a DVD or cdr for us non-nav types....


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> I don't think the iPhone works with Audio over Bluetooth I always get a "no device attached" message when I try to select it as a source. I think anyway that the iPhone only offers mono sound over Bluetooth.


Wrong, and wrong.
Mine works, over bluetooth, and it's not mono. 

There is a slot in the side of the armrest bucket to allow a dock cable to exit when plugged into the USB socket. I use this mostly. Phone on top of the closed drinks cup holder (wtf Nissan?)


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep meaning to ask dealer if there's a way of updating Gracenote on my 09 car, real pain that anything new you put in there isn't identified.

Guess I haven't asked as I suspect I know the answer.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Wrong, and wrong.
> Mine works, over bluetooth, and it's not mono.
> 
> There is a slot in the side of the armrest bucket to allow a dock cable to exit when plugged into the USB socket. I use this mostly. Phone on top of the closed drinks cup holder (wtf Nissan?)


+1, that's where mine sits too


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi i have copied an album CD to my my11 music box, I have manually edited the album name and track names using the edit feature. Please can anyone advise how to manually edit the artists name? all of my other CD albums contain all of the usual data.
cheers


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

On my MY11 (and my non-Satnav MY09 I recall) after editing the track title, you just drop down to the artist on the list and press ok - same process.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

If I want to copy over a cd that isn't recognised on gracenote I burn it as a playlist off iTunes to a disc, checking the box that says include cd track names, then stick that disc into the car and hit record. This is in a 2009. Only way I know to avoid having to enter names manually.


----------

